# "medic"



## Apple Bill (Dec 30, 2014)

How does your dept/agency define the term "medic"?

At my fire dept, medic means paramedic.  An EMT is EMT.

At my EMS agency, everyone is referred to as a medic (Basic/Advanced/Paramedic).  EMTs are called Basics and Paramedics are called Paras.

Just curious how it gets used elsewhere.  To me, medic=Paramedic.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2014)

Here, if someone says "medic", it's intended as paramedic.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 30, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Here, if someone says "medic", it's intended as paramedic.



This. I know there has been a push from an organization (I can't remember which one) to call both EMT's and Paramedics "medics." My company's EPCR software refers to both EMT's and Paramedics as "medics" in an attempt to adopt that organization's change. But traditionally, medic has always referred to a paramedic.


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 31, 2014)

Over here anyone with first aid training is usually called a medic. We call our emts EMT and our paramedics PARAMEDIC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2014)

EMT = EMT
Paramedic = Paramedic

For my area this is true for all ambulance companies and fire departments. 

The only area near me where this is not true is a volunteer flight medic program for the sheriff department. For them EMTs, paramedics, nurses, and doctors are all referred to as Medics.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

You work at react, I take it?

Unnecessary confusion imo.


----------



## tonkseyboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Around here its like this
EMT = EMT, however sometimes youll here Basic or Tech also
Paramedics = Medics


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> You work at react, I take it?
> 
> Unnecessary confusion imo.



Are you asking me?  If so, no, I don't work at react.


----------



## Calico (Jan 6, 2015)

Medic = Paramedic (sometimes EMT-A)
EMT = EMT-B or -A
MFR = MFR or FF

The only exception around here is for our city/metro agency which is comprised of 98% paramedics, so even the 2% who are B or A still get called medics.  And my husband is a field medic for his unit on base, but that would be considered an outlier.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 6, 2015)

Where I'm at now in Georgia, I have learned that a "medic" is always a paramedic and a BLS person is known as a "first responder". The EMT that works with the medic is just known as a basic. Colloquially, AEMTs are still known as intermediates.


----------



## Jason (Jan 6, 2015)

In my area of VA :
paramedics = medics
emts = emts
also, in some cases - other ALS providers such as Intermediates might get referred to as medics.  
Our units are marked up as Ambulance or Medic, with a Medic status being either Intermediate or Paramedic.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 6, 2015)

My department calls everyone a medic (1 or 2), unless they ask you what patch you have. (Don't have them on new uniforms)


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 6, 2015)

Medic- Enlisted personnel with the MOS of 68w (combat medic)
Paramedic- EMT-P
EMT- EMT-B, EMT-I(85/99), Advanced EMT


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

EMT is for EMT-Bs and Intermediates. I suppose we would call Advanced EMTs that too if we had them. Medic is pretty exclusively for Paramedics. 

Lately it seems that the volunteer firefighters have adopted some law enforcement vernacular and refer to us as "medical" over the radio. This confuses me, since they are also providing medical services (or an impression thereof).


----------



## DieselBolus (Feb 14, 2015)

Around here, paramedics and paramedics only are medics. I know a few emts who call themselves medics, they are tools in many respects, along with being misleading about their education.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

Heres a related question i received feom a great aunt who is... Up there in years. You try your hardest to tell herbyour an EMT, but she doesnt get it (because shes old) so you say "kind of a Paramedic." How do you respond to a situation like that without overstepping your bounds and taking credit for something you dont have?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

With family, it doesn't matter. My sister still asks if I still do "the EMT thing". My mom has some dementia so she still thinks I race go carts and my dad has no clue why I left a county government job with a pension, but I digress. 

The average person doesn't know the difference between an EMT or a paramedic and either wildly overstates the skill set or thinks we just drive an ambulance.

When someone asks, I tell them, "I work as a paramedic on an ambulance". If they have any genuine interest, I explain the basic differences between EMT and paramedic, but most people don't care. They just want the know "what's the grossest thing you've ever seen?"

As long as you're not saying "I'm a paramedic" to someone who NEEDS a paramedic, when you're NOT a paramedic... It's really not a huge deal.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks. I just dont want to give myself an imaginary promotion. Im sorry your mom has dementia.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Heres a related question i received feom a great aunt who is... Up there in years. You try your hardest to tell herbyour an EMT, but she doesnt get it (because shes old) so you say "kind of a Paramedic." How do you respond to a situation like that without overstepping your bounds and taking credit for something you dont have?


I'm kinda like a doctor, I just do things while going 88mph Haha


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm kinda like a doctor, I just do things while going 88mph Haha


I cant pull that one since my hubby's one. But funny nonetheless!!


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Feb 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm kinda like a doctor, I just do things while going 88mph Haha


I too transport in a delorean


----------



## Leatherpuke (Feb 18, 2015)

My Mom is in her mid seventies and I have the hardest time explaining to her that I am not an ambulance driver. Many people her age still think that the guy in the ambulance is just a driver and has no real training. It can be frustrating. 

 To most folks, however, I explain that I'm an advanced EMT. Most folks don't really know the difference between an EMT and  Paramedic so explaining what an AEMT is can be confusing. Sometimes I'll say I'm an advanced life support tech, which sounds super impressive to the uninitiated. 

 Many folks in EMS in my area like to use the "medic" name for pretty much everybody. Especially since we have a high number of Military personel, medic means something different in the .Mil.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 19, 2015)

Jow about "im o e of the peoples who save your bum when you call 911"


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Jow about "im o e of the peoples who save your bum when you call 911"


Wut?


----------



## Amelia (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry... I cant type well on my phone. Nevermind.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 19, 2015)

I often refer to myself as "ambulance driver" because WHO CARES!!"


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2015)

What do you do?

I work for the ambulance.

So you drive it?

Sometimes, yes.

Where are you when aren't driving it?

In back with the patient.

Oh you do that too?

Yes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I often refer to myself as "ambulance driver" because WHO CARES!!"


If my only job was to drive the ambulance then sure go ahead and call me that.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 19, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If my only job was to drive the ambulance then sure go ahead and call me that.


If you're trying to get people to validate you and your position, that is a bottomless pit that will lead only to frustration. Far better to just show up to work, do what you can, appreciate when someone thanks you and not take such things so seriously.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> If you're trying to get people to validate you and your position, that is a bottomless pit that will lead only to frustration. Far better to just show up to work, do what you can, appreciate when someone thanks you and not take such things so seriously.


I'm not going to get mad at them calling me that but I will correct them and if needed provide very basic education. If you don't correct people then they won't change.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 19, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm not going to get mad at them calling me that but I will correct them and if needed provide very basic education. If you don't correct people then they won't change.


People don't change unless they want to. I just laugh about it. Maybe your choice is the more noble one.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 20, 2015)

What I had meant to say earlier before my first cup of coffee the other morning was "I'm the chick who is going to save your "bum" after you call 911." 

Moral of the story: Don't write a word until you have had at least 1 cup 'o joe. 





DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm kinda like a doctor, I just do things while going 88mph Haha


----------



## Amelia (Feb 20, 2015)

NO idea why Dessert's post was quoted, but ok, emtlife.com


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 20, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm kinda like a doctor, I just do things while going 88mph Haha




88 mph, like a doctor?

Thanks for the excuse to post this...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 20, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> If you're trying to get people to validate you and your position, that is a bottomless pit that will lead only to frustration. Far better to just show up to work, do what you can, appreciate when someone thanks you and not take such things so seriously.


^agreed.

I just tell people I work on an ambulance.  Its not all that glorious anyways, not like I run into burning buildings or anything.  If they say oh are you a paramedic I say no, I'm an EMT.  At this point they either don't care, or ask what the difference is.  Now if I am wearing my EMT uniform, I am little more cautious about letting people refer to me as a paramedic, but in the heat of the moment like a critical call I really don't care.

I also never lecture people about all the differences because a)I have better ways to burn calories and b)they don't care, even if you do.

And if some medic out there gets butthurt because I let granny keep calling me a medic on our ride to the dialysis center well thats their problem.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 21, 2015)

I wasnt trying to validate per se, just explain to all of the old ladies at my grandmas nursing home that I dont change besdpans in thr ED.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 24, 2015)

Desert, my flux capacitor actually has to do 89mph because of the lower elevation here in Texas. Plays hell with time travel.


----------

